# Chiedete Al mago oscuro..



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

Il mago oscuro ha dato l'assenso.
Divinazioni,predizioni,introspezioni,presagi,messaggi esoterici,mondo esoterico,lettura della mano,lettura dell'ano,un occhio al futuro,una mano sul passato,il pisello nel presente,oliomanzia,dinamiche di vita,occultismo,emorroidi,profilassi dell'ampolla anale,telepatia,proiezioni,erezioni,IL MAGO OSCURO tutto vede,tutto sente.Se fate domande di spessore il mago oscuro risponde,se fate domande da provinciali del cazzo il mago oscuro vi ignora.
Il mago oscuro è presente,e vi indica la via....chiedete e vi sarà dato,elargite e non vi sarà chiesto,pronatevi e vi sarà concesso,appecoronatevi e vi sarà riconosciuto.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

io sarò la tua apprendista stregona!

mantello e cappellino!!

:mago:

mago sei grande!!

se sapessero quanto sei grande :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> io sarò la tua apprendista stregona!
> 
> mantello e cappellino!!
> 
> ...



Il mio assistente mi ha parlato di lei.Ringrazio sentitamente i complimenti,a dire il vero molto meritati, rispondo alle vostre domande dalle 12 alle 14 il martedì e il venerdì,se non mi vengono brutalmente deturpati i coglioni...!


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio assistente mi ha parlato di lei.Ringrazio sentitamente i complimenti,a dire il vero molto meritati, rispondo alle vostre domande dalle 12 alle 14 il martedì e il venerdì,se non mi vengono brutalmente deturpati i coglioni...!


ah scusi mago è vero, io e lei ancora non conosciamo... il suo assistente spero le abbia portato i miei più sentiti ringraziamenti per le due vittorie consecutive..nonchè i miei complimenti..


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah scusi mago è vero, io e lei ancora non conosciamo... il suo assistente spero le abbia portato i miei più sentiti ringraziamenti per le due vittorie consecutive..nonchè i miei complimenti..


Certo,il mio assistente è uno in gamba,troppo permissivo,poco incisivo,ma una brava persona.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,il mio assistente è uno in gamba,troppo permissivo,poco incisivo,ma una brava persona.


sì molto, io ci vado tanto d'accordo! è vero, è anche permissivo, pensi caro mago che nonostante lo detesti mi permette di chiamarlo affettuosamente "mastro oscuro".. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

senta mago lei invece è più incazzoso mi dicono...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> sì molto, io ci vado tanto d'accordo! è vero, è anche permissivo, pensi caro mago che nonostante lo detesti mi permette di chiamarlo affettuosamente "mastro oscuro".. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> senta mago lei invece è più incazzoso mi dicono...



Guardi,non direi.Sono più meritocratico,faccio una selelzione più acuta,nutro un profondo disprezzo per il genere umano,al quale la natura ha donato inopinatamente la coscienza,un imperdonabile azzardo.
La coscienza al genere umano è stato un grave sbaglio della natura,il genere umano doveva restare nell'insipienza,nell'ignoranza,solo istinto animale.Perchè di animali più evoluti si parla,ma pur sempre animali.
Cara signorina cosa dirle?condivido la mia esistenza in mezzo a voi,ma non mi sentro parte di voi,diffido della vostra natura,e voi diffidate del mio sapere.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardi,non direi.Sono più meritocratico,faccio una selelzione più acuta,nutro un profondo disprezzo per il genere umano,al quale la natura ha donato inopinatamente la coscienza,un imperdonabile azzardo.
> La coscienza al genere umano è stato un grave sbaglio della natura,il genere umano doveva restare nell'insipienza,nell'ignoranza,solo istinto animale.Perchè di animali più evoluti si parla,ma pur sempre animali.
> Cara signorina cosa dirle?condivido la mia esistenza in mezzo a voi,ma non mi sentro parte di voi,diffido della vostra natura,e voi diffidate del mio sapere.


io non diffido del suo sapere, caro mago.. comunque dopo questi due giorni, per me lei può dire ciò che vuole... 

io la adoro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io non diffido del suo sapere, caro mago.. comunque dopo questi due giorni, per me lei può dire ciò che vuole...
> 
> io la adoro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Signorina cara,le sue parole incontrano il mio gradimento,sentitamente ringrazio,anche per il pensiero, l'ammetto,se posso scegliere preferisco una donna che non mi adora ma senza mutande,che una che mi adora con le mutande...


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signorina cara,le sue parole incontrano il mio gradimento,sentitamente ringrazio,anche per il pensiero, l'ammetto,se posso scegliere preferisco una donna che non mi adora ma senza mutande,che una che mi adora con le mutande...


va bene mago, non la adoro e ci incontreremo senza mutande.

le assicuro che il suo è un lusso raro  provi a chiedere al suo assistente se è mio costume comportarmi così.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> va bene mago, non la adoro e ci incontreremo senza mutande.
> 
> le assicuro che il suo è un lusso raro  provi a chiedere al suo assistente se è mio costume comportarmi così.


Io non ho bisogno di chiedere,io so già da sempre....dall'alba dei tempi.


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di chiedere,io so già da sempre....dall'alba dei tempi.


bene, allora saprà che il suo è un privilegio non indifferente..

comunque grande mago ho seguito le sue direttive.


----------



## Homer (18 Settembre 2015)

Tu adesso mi devi dire dove hai imparato a leggere "l'ano"......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> bene, allora saprà che il suo è un privilegio non indifferente..
> 
> comunque grande mago ho seguito le sue direttive.


Sì,per stasera ho un tremito nel culo non garantisco nulla...come sempre...


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sì,per stasera ho un tremito nel culo non garantisco nulla...come sempre...


mago non si preoccupi...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Tu adesso mi devi dire dove hai imparato a leggere "l'ano"......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho fatto corsi di oliomanzia...e lettura dell'ano.Homer ma qui dentro l'ignoranza regna sovrana.Non ha mai letto il culo ad una donna?io spesso,e ti assicuro dal culo di una donna percepisci il suo futuro,capisci il suo presente,comprendi il suo passato.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> mago non si preoccupi...


Signorina gli hanno mai letto il culo a lei?


----------



## Homer (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho fatto corsi di oliomanzia...e lettura dell'ano.Homer ma qui dentro l'ignoranza regna sovrana.Non ha mai letto il culo ad una donna?io spesso,e ti assicuro dal culo di una donna percepisci il suo futuro,capisci il suo presente,comprendi il suo passato.



Ti ti prego basta ho le lacrime agli occhi.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signorina gli hanno mai letto il culo a lei?


no mago, solitamente non consento con facilità di avvicinarsi a me in questo modo 

dovrebbe saperlo, lei sa tutto...


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Tu adesso mi devi dire dove hai imparato a leggere "l'ano"......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ha me come cavia...e il mio culo come libro di testo...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Ti ti prego basta ho le lacrime agli occhi.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono basito.Ma guarda che è una scienza esatta,tu dalle linee dell'ano capisci....ma porca troia...ma mi spiegate come cazzo fate a trovare una che vi scopa voi uomini?ma che gli raccontate alle donne?
MA BEATA IGNORANZA....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ha me come cavia...e il mio culo come libro di testo...


SE ERA PER L'AMICA TUA ,A QUEL LIBRO DE TESTO DOPO LE 16 GLI DAVANO NA BELLA LETTA DENTRO L'AGENZIA....hai ringraziato l'amica tua?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE ERA PER L'AMICA TUA ,A QUEL LIBRO DE TESTO DOPO LE 16 GLI DAVANO NA BELLA LETTA DENTRO L'AGENZIA....hai ringraziato l'amica tua?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I ringraziamenti sempre e solo dopo!!!


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE ERA PER L'AMICA TUA ,A QUEL LIBRO DE TESTO DOPO LE 16 GLI DAVANO NA BELLA LETTA DENTRO L'AGENZIA....hai ringraziato l'amica tua?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

oddio mi sto sentendo male !!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> I ringraziamenti sempre e solo dopo!!!


Si,dai ti ha dato na bella mano banshee ti ha spiegato bene?..poi in agenzia te presentavi in quel modo,abbassavano le serrande...e mi toccava gioca er tuo culo rotto....:rotfl::rotfl:quota molto bassa....ma per fortuna che c'è l'amica nostra che ci para sempre er culo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:UN MITO....davvero....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> oddio mi sto sentendo male !!!


Dai ci pensa quò stronzo der mago.......... a te ma che cazzo te frega?devi magnà...e daje....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ancora che me rompono li cojioni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ci pensa quò stronzo der mago.......... a te ma che cazzo te frega?devi magnà...e daje....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ancora che me rompono li cojioni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dai ma nevvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: le ho detto che le spiegazioni perfette jele dava er mago  e che le dicevo che doveva fa quando andavo alla snai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e che prima andavo a giocare per vedere la vincita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Nicka e banshee*

A me spiace solo che nicka non sta qui a roma...se no con voi due aprivo na compagnia teatrale....certo non un' agenzia si scommesse.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:MITICHE......!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> dai ma nevvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: le ho detto che le spiegazioni perfette jele dava er mago  e che le dicevo che doveva fa quando andavo alla snai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e che prima andavo a giocare per vedere la vincita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh certo della serierima magno,poi se mi va...ma se mi va che non è detto  vado a pija i sordi...e poi so cazzi vostra..se gli spiega bene  er mago ok se no stica.........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:UNA DONNA UN MITO.:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me spiace solo che nicka non sta qui a roma...se no con voi due aprivo na compagnia teatrale....certo non un' agenzia si scommesse.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:MITICHE......!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io a Roma un giorno vivrò!!! Me lo sento!!!


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io a Roma un giorno vivrò!!! Me lo sento!!!


penso che me potrei sentì male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> penso che me potrei sentì male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nooooooooooo ma che dici...sono una personcina così a modo...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io a Roma un giorno vivrò!!! Me lo sento!!!


Si te da na mano l'amica tua....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nooooooooooo ma che dici...sono una personcina così a modo...


oddio sto con le lacrime :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> penso che me potrei sentì male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vorrà di che gli spiego io che stai male...se non ti disturba...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si te da na mano l'amica tua....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Le dico " Ah Ban, che me cerchi casa!?"
E lei: "Sì, guarda sta foto!!! Te piace?! Chiedi a mago se ti dice dove sta che io c'ho da magnà!!! Ciao Nì!!"

:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le dico " Ah Ban, che me cerchi casa!?"
> E lei: "Sì, guarda sta foto!!! Te piace?! Chiedi a mago se ti dice dove sta che io c'ho da magnà!!! Ciao Nì!!"
> 
> :rotfl:



ma te ce metti pure te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: t'ho scritto che prima giocavo e poi te dicevo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

oddio oddio mi fa male la mandibola


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Le dico " Ah Ban, che me cerchi casa!?"
> E lei: "Sì, guarda sta foto!!! Te piace?! Chiedi a mago se ti dice dove sta che io c'ho da magnà!!! Ciao Nì!!"
> 
> :rotfl:


Ma neanche.Te fa na foto alla prima casa de merda che trova al tufello ...poi te scrive:fatte spiegà da claudio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e poi se ne va a fasse le unghie e i capelli....:rotfl::rotfl:e se gli dicierò potevi spiega te?lei:ma che cazzo voi?ma ci conosciamo....ciaone........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e se non ti levi te denuncio pure...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma te ce metti pure te :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: t'ho scritto che prima giocavo e poi te dicevo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> oddio oddio mi fa male la mandibola


Te fa male na chiappa quindi?siediti e respira...se no fai fatica su....coraggio respira piano....semo l'amici tua....ci riconosci?adesso si,sei tornata dalla mensa..su....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Settembre 2015)

oddio io me devo cancellà da sto forum, ma sul serio, altro che, qua mi licenziano prima o poi


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> oddio io me devo cancellà da sto forum, ma sul serio, altro che, qua mi licenziano prima o poi


COMUNQUE GRAZIE.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mago oscuro ha dato l'assenso.
> Divinazioni,predizioni,introspezioni,presagi,messaggi esoterici,mondo esoterico,lettura della mano,lettura dell'ano,un occhio al futuro,una mano sul passato,il pisello nel presente,oliomanzia,dinamiche di vita,occultismo,emorroidi,profilassi dell'ampolla anale,telepatia,proiezioni,erezioni,IL MAGO OSCURO tutto vede,tutto sente.Se fate domande di spessore il mago oscuro risponde,se fate domande da provinciali del cazzo il mago oscuro vi ignora.
> Il mago oscuro è presente,e vi indica la via....chiedete e vi sarà dato,elargite e non vi sarà chiesto,pronatevi e vi sarà concesso,appecoronatevi e vi sarà riconosciuto.


Hai rotto i coglioni!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai rotto i coglioni!


Come osi rivolgerti a me in questo modo inurbano?come?ti farò un incantesimo anale,pieno di ragadi e di emorroidi cavalcanti,e vedrai.....ora inizio.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come osi rivolgerti a me in questo modo inurbano?come?ti farò un incantesimo anale,pieno di ragadi e di emorroidi cavalcanti,e vedrai.....ora inizio.


Non ti do conto, sei un bluff. Dimmi quanti peli ho nel culo e nei coglioni, sia bianchi che biondi. E me li devi dire per colore. Se ci riesci ti do credito.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Tu*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti do conto, sei un bluff. Dimmi quanti peli ho nel culo e nei coglioni, sia bianchi che biondi. E me li devi dire per colore. Se ci riesci ti do credito.


Pagherai con il sangue delle tue emorroidi il tuo affronto,emorrodi e pustole,ragadi portentose assaliranno il tuo sfintere sfranto,analtema su di te,ANALTEMA SU DI TE,domani mattina ti sveglierai con il culo in fiamme,vabbè sai che novità,e correrai a farmi le tue scuse....vedrai....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mago oscuro ha dato l'assenso.
> Divinazioni,predizioni,introspezioni,presagi,messaggi esoterici,mondo esoterico,lettura della mano,lettura dell'ano,un occhio al futuro,una mano sul passato,il pisello nel presente,oliomanzia,dinamiche di vita,occultismo,emorroidi,profilassi dell'ampolla anale,telepatia,proiezioni,erezioni,IL MAGO OSCURO tutto vede,tutto sente.Se fate domande di spessore il mago oscuro risponde,se fate domande da provinciali del cazzo il mago oscuro vi ignora.
> Il mago oscuro è presente,e vi indica la via....chiedete e vi sarà dato,elargite e non vi sarà chiesto,pronatevi e vi sarà concesso,appecoronatevi e vi sarà riconosciuto.


Sono la moglie del suo assistente... Che agevolazioni avrò ? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pagherai con il sangue delle tue emorroidi il tuo affronto,emorrodi e pustole,ragadi portentose assaliranno il tuo sfintere sfranto,analtema su di te,ANALTEMA SU DI TE,domani mattina ti sveglierai con il culo in fiamme,vabbè sai che novità,e correrai a farmi le tue scuse....vedrai....


Testina ignorante e borioso."anatema" analtema ancora devono inventarlo. Ma da dove sei sbucato? Una volta c'era un nick "oscuro" a quello si che si poteva dare credito, vabbè a parte la minchiata dei 24 cm. Ma gliela facevamo passare.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Buona*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono la moglie del suo assistente... Che agevolazioni avrò ? :carneval:


Buona sera signora.Ho avuto speso visioni notturne  associate alla sua persona con violente polluzioni.....!
Sarei estremamente contento di poterla conoscere da vicino per un divinazione,per un presagio,per una bella lettura...........,sono a sua disposizione,pronto ad accontentarla in tutto e per tutto....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Testina ignorante e borioso."anatema" analtema ancora devono inventarlo. Ma da dove sei sbucato? Una volta c'era un nick "oscuro" a quello si che si poteva dare credito, vabbè a parte la minchiata dei 24 cm. Ma gliela facevamo passare.


Essere isniepiente L'analtema ti colpirà,iol tuo prepuzio ne soffirirà...e domani patirai pene anali non indifferenti...analtema su di te....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Essere isniepiente L'analtema ti colpirà,iol tuo prepuzio ne soffirirà...e domani patirai pene anali non indifferenti...analtema su di te....


E batti ancora a mazza co sto analtema! per il resto che dirle caro mago: attaccate ar cà! 


Ban come ci vado col romano?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E batti ancora a mazza co sto analtema! per il resto che dirle caro mago: attaccate ar cà!
> 
> 
> Ban come ci vado col romano?


Il sollazzo della testa di cazzo,il lieve lazzo di chi ha fra le gambe un piccolo cazzo.
Domattina ti sveglierai,e lacrime anali piangerai.
Muto e pensieroso con il culo dannatamente eroso
Sei stato offensivo e impuro,e  il cazzo che avrai nel culo,di sicuro e del mago oscuro.

ANALTEMA SU DI TE....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il sollazzo della testa di cazzo,il lieve lazzo di chi ha fra le gambe un piccolo cazzo.
> Domattina ti sveglierai,e lacrime anali piangerai.
> Muto e pensieroso con il culo dannatamente eroso
> Sei stato offensivo e impuro,e  il cazzo che avrai nel culo,di sicuro e del mago oscuro.
> ...



mavattene a fanculo te le tue pene e le tue rime da quattro soldi. Mago analtemo dei mei coglioni.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> mavattene a fanculo te le tue pene e le tue rime da quattro soldi. Mago analtemo dei mei coglioni.


Come osi rivolgerti a me così?DOPPIO ANALTEMA,TRIPLO ANALTEMA,una flotta di ossiuri stanotte invaderà quel tuo culo spampanato e dilaniato,emorroidi gigantesche faranno la comparsa fra le tue vetuste e fin troppo vissute pareti anorettali,la tua claudicante ampolla anale sarà oggetto di attenzioni di villosi magrebini con coltelli di carne turgida e affilata.....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come osi rivolgerti a me così?DOPPIO ANALTEMA,TRIPLO ANALTEMA,una flotta di ossiuri stanotte invaderà quel tuo culo spampanato e dilaniato,emorroidi gigantesche faranno la comparsa fra le tue vetuste e fin troppo vissute pareti anorettali,la tua claudicante ampolla anale sarà oggetto di attenzioni di villosi magrebini con coltelli di carne turgida e affilata.....


Analtemo...mi hai proprio fracassato del tutto i gioielli di famiglia. 

vattene a fanculo tu gli ossiuri che ti ritrovi al cervello e i magrebini che ti sogni la notte. 

Analtemo, ma prima di sparare ste minchiate hai fatto la scuola o sei proprio de tuo rincoglionito?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Analtemo...mi hai proprio fracassato del tutto i gioielli di famiglia.
> 
> vattene a fanculo tu gli ossiuri che ti ritrovi al cervello e i magrebini che ti sogni la notte.
> 
> Analtemo, ma prima di sparare ste minchiate hai fatto la scuola o sei proprio de tuo rincoglionito?


Ometto mio,domani maledirai queste tue parole avventate,frutto di imperizia e poca lungimiranza.
Chiederai pietà,ma io rifuggirò le tue tardive preghiere di aiuto,quel tuo culo sarà devastato da dolori e sofferenze,mi tenderai la mano,ma io non sarà misericordioso,ANALTEMA SU DI TE.....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera signora.Ho avuto speso visioni notturne  associate alla sua persona con violente polluzioni.....!
> Sarei estremamente contento di poterla conoscere da vicino per un divinazione,per un presagio,per una bella lettura...........,sono a sua disposizione,pronto ad accontentarla in tutto e per tutto....


La divinazione mi attizza  ma poi con mio marito ci parla lei ? Che è piuttosto "rigido" :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*sI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La divinazione mi attizza  ma poi con mio marito ci parla lei ? Che è piuttosto "rigido" :carneval:


Signora stia tranquilla,le farò una divinazione completa,avanti e dietro il suo presente,e non rimpiangerà la rigidità di suo marito le assicuro....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signora stia tranquilla,le farò una divinazione completa,avanti e dietro il suo presente,e non rimpiangerà la rigidità di suo marito le assicuro....


siete proprio compari


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ometto mio,domani maledirai queste tue parole avventate,frutto di imperizia e poca lungimiranza.
> Chiederai pietà,ma io rifuggirò le tue tardive preghiere di aiuto,quel tuo culo sarà devastato da dolori e sofferenze,mi tenderai la mano,ma io non sarà misericordioso,ANALTEMA SU DI TE.....


Analtemo, c'è un tuo omonimo col quale si riesce a discutere per quanto sia anche questo abbastanza scemo. Secondo me a questo lo salvano le molte pippe che si fa, prova a fartele pure te magari non si capisce subito quanto sei rincoglionito: una il mattino ed una la sera, mi raccomando a te. Prova a immaginarti i magrebini e vedrai che ti si rizza, forse.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> siete proprio compari


Non direi,signora quando mi onora della sua presenza?ho visualizzato i suoi contorni e credo proprio che resterà contenta della mia fattiva collaborazione....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non direi,signora quando mi onora della sua presenza?ho visualizzato i suoi contorni e credo proprio che resterà contenta della mia fattiva collaborazione....


Guardo in agenda e poi le faccio sapere


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Analtemo, c'è un tuo omonimo col quale si riesce a discutere per quanto sia anche questo abbastanza scemo. Secondo me a questo lo salvano le molte pippe che si fa, prova a fartele pure te magari non si capisce subito quanto sei rincoglionito: una il mattino ed una la sera, mi raccomando a te. Prova a immaginarti i magrebini e vedrai che ti si rizza, forse.


maledirai la tua arroganza,disprezzerai la tua ignoranza,caro il mio fesso dal piccolo sesso.ANALTEMA SU DITE.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

Ragàà ho analtemo in privatoooo!! staciolla!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guardo in agenda e poi le faccio sapere


Stanotte le verrò in sogno.....si prepari...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> maledirai la tua arroganza,disprezzerai la tua ignoranza,caro il mio fesso dal piccolo sesso.ANALTEMA SU DITE.


v
a
f
f
a
n
c
u
l
o
!
*v!
 ao
   fl
    fu
     ac
       nn
         ca
           uf
             lf
              oa
                !v



*


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Analtema*



Ultimo ha detto:


> v
> a
> f
> f
> ...


ANALTEMA. su di te.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ANALTEMA. su di te.


:blabla:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stanotte le verrò in sogno.....si prepari...


Mi verrà a salutare ? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi verrà a salutare ? :carneval:


Faremo conoscenza,e domani le descriverò la sua camera da letto....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :blabla:


Analtema su di te.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faremo conoscenza,e domani le descriverò la sua camera da letto....


addirittura  mi " agghinderò " tutta :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> addirittura  mi " agghinderò " tutta :rotfl:


Ecco credo sia il caso....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Analtema su di te.


:gabinetto:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :gabinetto:


I primi sintomi sciolta a fischio e cacarella melmosa....analtema continua....


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

Oooohhhh mago!!!
Mi legga la (m)ano!!!!
Chessidice?!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oooohhhh mago!!!
> Mi legga la (m)ano!!!!
> Chessidice?!


E come cazzo faccia a leggerla cara ragazza?
Facciamo così,stanotte lei si deve addormentare senza mutande a possibilmente fra gli 80 gradi e i 100...io andrò in astrale,verro da lei e passerò alla dimensione astroanale,quindi gli leggerò il culo....ma da un'altra dimensione.Domani il responso.Mi raccomando a pecora e senza mutande.....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E come cazzo faccia a leggerla cara ragazza?
> Facciamo così,stanotte lei si deve addormentare senza mutande a possibilmente fra gli 80 gradi e i 100...io andrò in astrale,verro da lei e passerò alla dimensione astroanale,quindi gli leggerò il culo....ma da un'altra dimensione.Domani il responso.Mi raccomando a pecora e senza mutande.....


Fai lo stesso con i tuoi compari magrebini? Bravo analtemo.


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E come cazzo faccia a leggerla cara ragazza?
> Facciamo così,stanotte lei si deve addormentare senza mutande a possibilmente fra gli 80 gradi e i 100...io andrò in astrale,verro da lei e passerò alla dimensione astroanale,quindi gli leggerò il culo....ma da un'altra dimensione.Domani il responso.Mi raccomando a pecora e senza mutande.....


Ma io dormo sempre così signor mago!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io dormo sempre così signor mago!!


E già questo ti dovrebbe far capire quanto è imbroglione sto coglione. c'è fa pure rima aò.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io dormo sempre così signor mago!!


Allora ancora meglio stanotte prepari con dovizia un barattolo di vasellina sul comodino....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E già questo ti dovrebbe far capire quanto è imbroglione sto coglione. c'è fa pure rima aò.


Analtema.....domani vedrai....


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ancora meglio stanotte prepari con dovizia un barattolo di vasellina sul comodino....


Ma signor mago...non è meglio a secco?!
Per saggiare le pareti in maniera assolutamente scevra da inquinamenti di natura non meglio identificata!
Mi scusi il consiglio...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Analtema.....domani vedrai....


Si si analtemo, però ti consiglio con i magrebini di non usare la vasellina, fatti inculare a secco, dicono che è più bello.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma signor mago...non è meglio a secco?!
> Per saggiare le pareti in maniera assolutamente scevra da inquinamenti di natura non meglio identificata!
> Mi scusi il consiglio...


In linea teorica si,ma all'atto pratico viste le proporzioni della lettura per un passaggio dall'astrale al reale meno traumatico è meglio fare come ho detto.Come è andata quella cosa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ci è riuscita?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In linea teorica si,ma all'atto pratico viste le proporzioni della lettura per un passaggio dall'astrale al reale meno traumatico è meglio fare come ho detto.Come è andata quella cosa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ci è riuscita?:rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbbbene...mi rifornisco di vaselina...
La Luan non va bene? Di quella ne ho cariolate...


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbbbene...mi rifornisco di vaselina...
> La Luan non va bene? Di quella ne ho cariolate...


La sguainal è meglio.


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La sguainal è meglio.


Se mi manda la foto la mostro in farmacia!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se mi manda la foto la mostro in farmacia!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


La porto io...lei si rilassi....


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si analtemo, però ti consiglio con i magrebini di non usare la vasellina, fatti inculare a secco, dicono che è più bello.


A te ci credo....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te ci credo....:rotfl:


Compà fino a qualche minuto fa chi fossero sti cazzi di magrebini manco se lo leggevo su san gugol! Quindi attaccate ar cazzo, a sto punto dei magrebini!


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà fino a qualche minuto fa chi fossero sti cazzi di magrebini manco se lo leggevo su san gugol! Quindi attaccate ar cazzo, a sto punto dei magrebini!


E per forza al tuo come mi ci attacco?con le pinzette?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E per forza al tuo come mi ci attacco?con le pinzette?


Tu si! ti garantisco che con te altro che pinzette! il microscopio! ma, ma a volte il miracolo accade e san ANALtemo se mette in mezzo facendo pure miracoli.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2015)

*Si*

Il mago......


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2015)

Ah cazzaro!!!! Ah magoooo!!!! Facce na magia!!! SPARISCI!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah cazzaro!!!! Ah magoooo!!!! Facce na magia!!! SPARISCI!!!!!



QUOTO! 

mandatelo a zappare a all'imbroglione!


----------



## banshee (19 Settembre 2015)

Questo è perché ieri s è incazzato!!! E je s è bloccato il fluido!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Questo è perché ieri s è incazzato!!! E je s è bloccato il fluido!!


Sì il fluido der ca'!!!!


----------



## banshee (19 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì il fluido der ca'!!!!


Ahahahahahahahahahah
Non lo fate arrabbiare che poi non vincemo più!!!

Comunque seria. Ieri abbiamo perso di pochissimo. Le ha comunque azzeccate tutte......sto cavolo de mago....


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Questo è perché ieri s è incazzato!!!* E je s è bloccato il fluido!!*


Der cervello! ma è così da quando è nato!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

buongiorno a tutti! 

c'è una cosa che non mi è chiara.

ma in questo 3d risponde il mago e in "ciao" risponde mastro?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> c'è una cosa che non mi è chiara.
> 
> ma in questo 3d risponde il mago e in "ciao" risponde mastro?



Che cambierebbe se nel caso specifico son tutti e due per la "pressa"!!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che cambierebbe se nel caso specifico son tutti e due per la "pressa"!!


buongiorno tesorino, passato bene il w e? 

ieri ho fatto il maialino arrosto con le patate


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno tesorino, passato bene il w e?
> 
> ieri ho fatto il maialino arrosto con le patate


Benissimo!! :kiss:

Brava!! mi spieghi perchè metti quella faccina alla fine? Sai potrei pensare mal.. cioè bene, perchè potrei anche capire altra cosuccia.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> c'è una cosa che non mi è chiara.
> 
> ma in questo 3d risponde il mago e in "ciao" risponde mastro?


Esatto risponde il mago quando c'è.Fra un'ora dovrebbe sbarcare a Boston,per un corso di aggiornamento sulle predizioni anali.
In pratica guarsando un culo riesce a prevedere quale sarà il futuro di quel culo e della persona stessa.
Dovrebbe tornare mercoledì,vado a prenderlo a fiumicino.....

Cmq,già sto forum pullola di risate e spritosi,fra provinciali del cazzo , utenti basici e imbelli,voi rompete er cazzo al mago,quello si scazza e ve manna affanculo dal primo all'ultimo....pensatece bene....


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo!! :kiss:
> 
> Brava!! mi spieghi perchè metti quella faccina alla fine? Sai potrei pensare mal.. cioè bene, perchè potrei anche capire altra cosuccia.


metto la faccina perchè ti piace 

no no ero seria, l'ho cucinato il maialino


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto risponde il mago quando c'è.Fra un'ora dovrebbe sbarcare a Boston,per un corso di aggiornamento sulle predizioni anali.
> In pratica guarsando un culo riesce a prevedere quale sarà il futuro di quel culo e della persona stessa.
> Dovrebbe tornare mercoledì,vado a prenderlo a fiumicino.....
> 
> Cmq,già sto forum pullola di risate e spritosi,fra provinciali del cazzo , utenti basici e imbelli,voi rompete er cazzo al mago,quello si scazza e ve manna affanculo dal primo all'ultimo....pensatece bene....


io ho scritto che lo rivorrei


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> metto la faccina perchè ti piace
> 
> no no ero seria, l'ho cucinato il maialino


Buono, il maiale mi piace in qualsiasi maniera.


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buono, il maiale mi piace in qualsiasi maniera.


Anche a me...

:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buono, il maiale mi piace in qualsiasi maniera.


anche a me :carneval:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche a me...
> 
> :rotfl:


scritto in contemporanea


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche a me...
> 
> :rotfl:





banshee ha detto:


> anche a me :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


>


W il porco!!!! :festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> W il porco!!!! :festa::festa::festa:


Quoto!! Viva la porchetta!!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> W il porco!!!! :festa::festa::festa:


OT, (mago mi perdoni)

ieri sera per la prima volta in vita mia ho visto "Unti e bisunti". ne ho sempre sentito parlare ma non l'avevo mia visto, come sapete guardo pochissima tv.

Punto primo, Chef Rubio è l'uomo della mia vita.

Un uomo massiccio, rustico, viscerale che te cucina la pecora ar callaro, vabbè, non ho parole. 

punto secondo, ieri sera è stato l'elogio del porco.... salsicce, salami, bombette pugliesi... io stavo morendo, erano le 23.30 ed ero veramente tentata di susirmi e farmi un sughetto solo per farci la scarpetta.

Punto terzo, chillo manhia con le mani  è quasi pornografico per quant'è unto!


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT, (mago mi perdoni)
> 
> ieri sera per la prima volta in vita mia ho visto "Unti e bisunti". ne ho sempre sentito parlare ma non l'avevo mia visto, come sapete guardo pochissima tv.
> 
> ...


Io Rubio me lo chiaverei seduta stante.
Quando lo dico mi pigliano per matta...ma mi fa un sangue allucinante.


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io Rubio me lo chiaverei seduta stante.
> Quando lo dico mi pigliano per matta...ma mi fa un sangue allucinante.


ma chi ti prende per matta? ma non capiscono uncà....!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io Rubio me lo chiaverei seduta stante.
> Quando lo dico mi pigliano per matta...ma mi fa un sangue allucinante.


I gusti so gusti...ma insomma....


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma chi ti prende per matta? ma non capiscono uncà....!


Sì sì fidati!


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> I gusti so gusti...ma insomma....


Insomma cosa!?


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì fidati!


vabbè non c'ho parole.

già è un figo, poi come cucina...... cioè ieri ha fatto la pecora ar callaro (che in Basilicata ha un altro nome) cotta nel coccio.... io stavo in estasi....


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Insomma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Insomma cosa!?


Insomma.Io mi inculerei raffaella carrà ok?ma mi fa sangue la yespica.Sto rubio me pare anonimo....No?


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè non c'ho parole.
> 
> già è un figo, poi come cucina...... cioè ieri ha fatto la pecora ar callaro (che in Basilicata ha un altro nome) cotta nel coccio.... io stavo in estasi....


Io l'ho pure visto dal vivo...ammazza oh...


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.Io mi inculerei raffaella carrà ok?ma mi fa sangue la yespica.Sto rubio me pare anonimo....No?


noooo ma de che... è rustico, triviale, rozzo.. a me me piace assai :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma.Io mi inculerei raffaella carrà ok?ma mi fa sangue la yespica.Sto rubio me pare anonimo....No?


Eh no!!! Non è anonimo...
Vabbè, ma appunto! Ognuno c'ha i suoi gusti...
Lo vedi come si lecca le dita quando mangia, come si unge quando gli cola l'olio sulle labbra...e ce lo immagini a fare altro!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l'ho pure visto dal vivo...ammazza oh...


ora gli scrivo su twitter :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:diavoletto:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no!!! Non è anonimo...
> Vabbè, ma appunto! Ognuno c'ha i suoi gusti...
> Lo vedi come si lecca le dita quando mangia, come si unge quando gli cola l'olio sulle labbra...e ce lo immagini a fare altro!


:carneval:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> noooo ma de che... è rustico, triviale, rozzo.. a me me piace assai :carneval:


Rustico,triviale,rozzo....ma non te piaceveno i parioli a te?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no!!! Non è anonimo...
> Vabbè, ma appunto! Ognuno c'ha i suoi gusti...
> Lo vedi come si lecca le dita quando mangia, come si unge quando gli cola l'olio sulle labbra...e ce lo immagini a fare altro!


Si se lecca bene....fara dei grandi pompini....:rotfl:contenta tu.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si se lecca bene....fara dei grandi pompini....:rotfl:contenta tu.:rotfl::rotfl:


:ar:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> :ar:


Ma dai su...per te volgio meglio di così...e cazzo....!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rustico,triviale,rozzo....ma non te piaceveno i parioli a te?:rotfl:


mi piacciono gli uomini virili  possono essere rustici o parioli, non è quello l'importante....:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai su...per te volgio meglio di così...e cazzo....!


Grande mago (derca') lei chi ci vede accanto a me per torbide sessioni di sfrenatezza sfinterica?!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*sI*



banshee ha detto:


> mi piacciono gli uomini virili  possono essere rustici o parioli, non è quello l'importante....:carneval:


Si,ma avere un aspetto rude non significa essere virile,anzi spesso i pijanculi più furenti sono proprio quelli rudi...
A te te devo far un corso sul come riconoscere gli uomini ben "dotati"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Grande mago (derca') lei chi ci vede accanto a me per torbide sessioni di sfrenatezza sfinterica?!


Uno violento:ecco uno tipo klaus kinsky,che ti pijna il culo e te l'apre come un cocomero,ti ci mangia dentro,ci sputa richiude e sparisce....


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma avere un aspetto rude non significa essere virile,anzi spesso i pijanculi più furenti sono proprio quelli rudi...
> A te te devo far un corso sul come riconoscere gli uomini ben "dotati"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbè ma con uno come Chef Rubio non posso cascare male, male che va mi farei preparare una cena da paura!!


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno violento:ecco uno tipo klaus kinsky,che ti pijna il culo e te l'apre come un cocomero,ti ci mangia dentro,ci sputa richiude e sparisce....


Ma non mi piace!!! Mi fa impressione!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Senti*



banshee ha detto:


> vabbè ma con uno come Chef Rubio non posso cascare male, male che va mi farei preparare una cena da paura!!


Senti ban.....,ma sti cazzi della cena da paura!se hai un attaco furente di manico sti cazzi se te cucino na matriciana,c'è vole na bella dose de cazzo e di aggressività...PUNTO.E sti cazzi che te cucino cacio e pepe....poi l'attacco de manico te rimne uguale...


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno violento:ecco uno tipo klaus kinsky,che ti pijna il culo e te l'apre come un cocomero,ti ci mangia dentro,ci sputa richiude e sparisce....


ma è morto....

comunque terribile :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Ecco*



banshee ha detto:


> ma è morto....
> 
> comunque terribile :rotfl:


Vabbè quel tipo lì.....faccia da stronzo,o da matto,aggressivo,te inforca e te lascia solo quando vede il sangue...e cazzo.Ma che è sta moda de sti chef PIJANCULI? ma basta su...ma da quando IL MASCHIO è bravo in cucina?ma de che?ma se rivolta il mondo....


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ban.....,ma sti cazzi della cena da paura!se hai un attaco furente di manico sti cazzi se te cucino na matriciana,c'è vole na bella dose de cazzo e di aggressività...PUNTO.E sti cazzi che te cucino cacio e pepe....poi l'attacco de manico te rimne uguale...


tesò lo sai che ti lovvo ma te prego AMATRICIANA non matriciana :facepalm: 

per il resto, sì, ma.... insomma un conto è rimanere delusi da un incontro e basta, un conto rimanere delusi e consolarsi con una bella Pignata.....:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> tesò lo sai che ti lovvo ma te prego AMATRICIANA non matriciana :facepalm:
> 
> per il resto, sì, ma.... insomma un conto è rimanere delusi da un incontro e basta, un conto rimanere delusi e consolarsi con una bella Pignata.....:carneval:


Vabbè amatriciana matriciana se semo capiti.E che te devo di?tu manate la pignata...io preferisco una torbida inculata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:fa rima...


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè amatriciana matriciana se semo capiti.E che te devo di?tu manate la pignata...io preferisco una torbida inculata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:fa rima...


ma non è un discorso di preferenze! semplicemente, se va male con uno come Rubio almeno mangi bene :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè quel tipo lì.....faccia da stronzo,o da matto,aggressivo,te inforca e te lascia solo quando vede il sangue...e cazzo.Ma che è sta moda de sti chef PIJANCULI? ma basta su...ma da quando IL MASCHIO è bravo in cucina?ma de che?ma se rivolta il mondo....


E invece i meglio sono gli insospettabili, quelli con i tratti delicati, con lo sguardo dolce, con le labbra carnose e il nasino all'insu...ti pigliano e ne esci a pezzi. Altro che faccia da matto, aggressivo, stronzo...
Fidate!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè quel tipo lì.....faccia da stronzo,o da matto,aggressivo,te inforca e te lascia solo quando vede il sangue...e cazzo.Ma che è sta moda de sti chef PIJANCULI? ma basta su...ma da quando IL MASCHIO è bravo in cucina?ma de che?ma se rivolta il mondo....


quanto sei antico mastro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> quanto sei antico mastro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SI.E ME NE VANTO.....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E invece i meglio sono gli insospettabili, quelli con i tratti delicati, con lo sguardo dolce, con le labbra carnose e il nasino all'insu...ti pigliano e ne esci a pezzi. Altro che faccia da matto, aggressivo, stronzo...
> Fidate!


Tratti delicati?pure?hanno pur eil cazzo delicato....vabbè...solo perchè sei te...!Ma se fossi donna KINSKY mille volte...


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tratti delicati?pure?hanno pur eil cazzo delicato....vabbè...solo perchè sei te...!Ma se fossi donna KINSKY mille volte...


Ripeto, gli insospettabili...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI.E ME NE VANTO.....:rotfl:


vabbuò a me un uomo che mi prepara u cuoppolo non mi dispiace 

ovviamente incontro sempre uomini che in cucina non sanno fare uncà, nemmeno il brodo col dado...:rotfl:


----------



## geko (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè quel tipo lì.....faccia da stronzo,o da matto,aggressivo,te inforca e te lascia solo quando vede il sangue...e cazzo.Ma che è sta moda de sti chef PIJANCULI? ma basta su...*ma da quando IL MASCHIO è bravo in cucina?*ma de che?ma se rivolta il mondo....


Mastro oscuro, io sono bravo in cucina e quanto al resto chef Rubio me fa na pippa.


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Mastro oscuro, io sono bravo in cucina e quanto al resto chef Rubio me fa na pippa.


Hai pure i tratti delicati???


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Mastro oscuro, io sono bravo in cucina e quanto al resto chef Rubio me fa na pippa.


ah sì?  cavallo di battaglia? dicci dicci


----------



## geko (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai pure i tratti delicati???


Di quale tratto parli? 



banshee ha detto:


> ah sì?  cavallo di battaglia? dicci dicci


Soprattutto piatti a base di pesce. 
Ti piace il pesce?


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

il mio ex... quando ho avuto il secondo intervento....appena dimessa stavo allettata non potevo alzarmi se non per andare alla toilette  ..carino decide di preparare il pranzo.

gli chiedo se mi prepara il brodo col dado..non potevo masticare e avevo mal di gola post tubi per anestesia...

preparazione: metti acqua nel pentolino - scalda acqua - metti dado - gira - FINE.

se ne va in cucina a spignattare... il tempo passa.....silenzio.... dopo un po' "amore senti ma di che colore è il brodo"

io:  eh? come di che colore è.... 

c'aveva messo il lievito :blank: invece del dado :blank: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Di quale tratto parli?
> 
> tratti somatici credo...giusto quelli delicati...
> 
> ...


certo che sì


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Di quale tratto parli?


Hai gli occhi dolci, il naso all'insu, le labbra carnose? 
Dicci dicci!!


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio ex... quando ho avuto il secondo intervento....appena dimessa stavo allettata non potevo alzarmi se non per andare alla toilette  ..carino decide di preparare il pranzo.
> 
> gli chiedo se mi prepara il brodo col dado..non potevo masticare e avevo mal di gola post tubi per anestesia...
> 
> ...


Tipo mio cognato, che gli ho detto di portarmi della panna da cucina e ha preso della besciamella...
Volevo farci pasta con la panna...è venuta fuori una mappazza immangiabile...:rotfl:

Il mio moroso è bravo invece, si incazza sull'impasto perchè non gli viene benissimo, ma è bravo a cucinare...il segreto è la fantasia!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai gli occhi dolci, il naso all'insu, le labbra carnose?
> Dicci dicci!!


:wide-grin:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

:dorme::dorme::dorme: I ciarlatani son aumentati, oddiomio!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tipo mio cognato, che gli ho detto di portarmi della panna da cucina e ha preso della besciamella...
> Volevo farci pasta con la panna...è venuta fuori una mappazza immangiabile...:rotfl:
> 
> Il mio moroso è bravo invece, si incazza sull'impasto perchè non gli viene benissimo, ma è bravo a cucinare...il segreto è la fantasia!


il mio lui è bravo con bbq, pizza fatta in casa e pesce... quindi per le cene "speciali"non mi lamento  

il problema è il quotidiano, ecco se deve fare l'uovo al tegamino prende fuoco casa :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :dorme::dorme::dorme: I ciarlatani son aumentati, oddiomio!


ma voi non avevate una storia??


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma voi non avevate una storia??


Si, avevamo! 

Ma mi son rotto dei nasini all'insù, il cazzo deve stare all'insù non il nasino!  mi stoppo va che m'avete fracassato i coglioni. Ciarlatani!


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, avevamo!
> 
> Ma mi son rotto dei nasini all'insù, il cazzo deve stare all'insù non il nasino!  mi stoppo va che m'avete fracassato i coglioni. Ciarlatani!


Tu non sai con chi stai parlando...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non sai con chi stai parlando...


In effetti quando avevo la possibilità di conoscerti ti sei defilata come un fantasma! 

E non mi voglio fermare qua stavolta, esprimiti, fatti conoscere, liberati apriti, o altrimenti ammutolisciti che a ciance siete tutte brave! Ne ho l'esempio con oscuro, lo provocate lo portate a farsi pippe in continuazione e di culi manco se ne vede l'ombra! Povero oscuro.

Ammia basta poco per conoscere, ciarlatani!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, avevamo!
> 
> Ma mi son rotto dei nasini all'insù, il cazzo deve stare all'insù non il nasino!  mi stoppo va che m'avete fracassato i coglioni. Ciarlatani!


zzùùùùù sei gelosetto?? 

oddio che tenerooooo

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:ioggia:ioggia:ioggia:ioggia:ioggia:ioggia:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti quando avevo la possibilità di conoscerti ti sei defilata come un fantasma!
> 
> E non mi voglio fermare qua stavolta, esprimiti, fatti conoscere, liberati apriti, o altrimenti ammutolisciti che a ciance siete tutte brave! Ne ho l'esempio con oscuro, lo provocate lo portate a farsi pippe in continuazione e di culi manco se ne vede l'ombra! Povero oscuro.
> 
> Ammia basta poco per conoscere, ciarlatani!


In realtà caro il mio Ultimo io ti ho dato luogo e data...sei stato tu a non presentarti...
Quindi baciami le chiappe...
Se io non mi esprimo e non mi faccio conoscere significa che non ciancio...non credi??


----------



## geko (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, avevamo!
> 
> Ma mi son rotto dei nasini all'insù, il cazzo deve stare all'insù non il nasino!  mi stoppo va che m'avete fracassato i coglioni. Ciarlatani!


Claudio, mettiamoci una pietra sopra e ricominciamo. Da veri uomini e bravi padri di famiglia. Su! 
Abbiamo scoperto che avevamo altre preferenze: a te piaceva il calamaro, per me invece era solo un periodo di sbandamento e poi è avvenuto l'inevitabile ritorno alla patata. Succede.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> zzùùùùù sei gelosetto??
> 
> oddio che tenerooooo
> 
> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:ioggia:ioggia:ioggia:ioggia:ioggia:ioggia:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In realtà caro il mio Ultimo io ti ho dato luogo e data...sei stato tu a non presentarti...
> Quindi baciami le chiappe...
> Se io non mi esprimo e non mi faccio conoscere significa che non ciancio...non credi??


C'ho passato le ferie al porto, conosco tutti i culi che sono passati da la in quelle tre settimane! 

Per il resto: bla bla bla.


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> C'ho passato le ferie al porto, conosco tutti i culi che sono passati da la in quelle tre settimane!
> 
> Per il resto: bla bla bla.


Seeeeeeeeeeeee vabbè...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Claudio, mettiamoci una pietra sopra e ricominciamo. Da veri uomini e bravi padri di famiglia. Su!
> Abbiamo scoperto che avevamo altre preferenze: a te piaceva il calamaro, per me invece era solo un periodo di sbandamento e poi è avvenuto l'inevitabile ritorno alla patata. Succede.


Bravo, visto che stai confermando? "mi piaceva"! a vederlo sto calamaro!! tacci tua! Ecco perchè anch'io e la patata abbiamo fatto pace. La pietra ok mettiamocela sopra, in testa te la metterei! 

La testa è quella di sopra che di sotto è inesistente. Chiudiamola qua per piacere.


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Claudio, mettiamoci una pietra sopra e ricominciamo. Da veri uomini e bravi padri di famiglia. Su!
> Abbiamo scoperto che avevamo altre preferenze: a te piaceva il calamaro, per me invece era solo un periodo di sbandamento e poi è avvenuto l'inevitabile ritorno alla patata. Succede.


comunque il calamaro alla brace con le patate è buonissimo

ok mi ritiro nei miei appartamenti, scusate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque il calamaro alla brace con le patate è buonissimo
> 
> ok mi ritiro nei miei appartamenti, scusate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche tu sei per la brace!? :inlove:
Ma mandiamo affanculo sti ommini e sposiamoci!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeee vabbè...


Non mi credi? vengo in MP e ti posto le foto di tutti i culi che son passati!! minchia lo faccio !!!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche tu sei per la brace!? :inlove:
> Ma mandiamo affanculo sti ommini e sposiamoci!


io adoro la brace oltre ogni limite umano... 

concordo :rotfl::rotfl: se mi sposi erediti anche il forno per la pizza con barbecue in muratura grosso tipo tutta parete a casa in montagna..


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi credi? vengo in MP e ti posto le foto di tutti i culi che son passati!! minchia lo faccio !!!


.....



scusa ma quindi guardi il sedere a tutte...? e poi fai le scenate ammia??

:girlcry:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io adoro la brace oltre ogni limite umano...
> 
> concordo :rotfl::rotfl: se mi sposi erediti anche il forno per la pizza con barbecue in muratura grosso tipo tutta parete a casa in montagna..


E' proprio quello a cui punto...
Vicino a casa c'è un posto che vende camini e forni in muratura da esterno...ogni volta ci lascio gli occhi...ma un giorno sarà mio!!!


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi credi? vengo in MP e ti posto le foto di tutti i culi che son passati!! minchia lo faccio !!!


Fallo!!!!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' proprio quello a cui punto...
> Vicino a casa c'è un posto che vende camini e forni in muratura da esterno...ogni volta ci lascio gli occhi...ma un giorno sarà mio!!!


non torni più indietro dopo, ti ci cucini qualsiasi cosa... è una meraviglia... mio padre l'ha fatto fare in taverna in muratura.....:carneval:

quanto amo la brace


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non torni più indietro dopo, ti ci cucini qualsiasi cosa... è una meraviglia... mio padre l'ha fatto fare in taverna in muratura.....:carneval:
> 
> quanto amo la brace


Ho anche la taverna... lì c'è il camino...


----------



## geko (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Fallo*!!!!


Hai appena detto la parolina magica, ora vedi come corre!


----------



## geko (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravo, visto che stai confermando? "mi piaceva"! a vederlo sto calamaro!! tacci tua! Ecco perchè anch'io e la patata abbiamo fatto pace. La pietra ok mettiamocela sopra, in testa te la metterei!
> 
> La testa è quella di sopra che di sotto è inesistente. Chiudiamola qua per piacere.


Mannaggia a te, Claudio! Io volevo portartelo il cannolo. E comunque sono in Sicilia tutti gli anni quasi sempre ad agosto. Vedi di non scappare! Portami a pesca con te, e poi cuciniamo. 
Affare fatto? Curnutu cu si ni pente?


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Mannaggia a te, Claudio! Io volevo portartelo il cannolo. E comunque sono in Sicilia tutti gli anni quasi sempre ad agosto. Vedi di non scappare! Portami a pesca con te, e poi cuciniamo.
> Affare fatto? Curnutu cu si ni pente?


Pure io in agosto tutti gli anni...
A me ha tirato buca, spero tu sia più fortunato!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*

Voi potete scrivere quello che vi pare,che un uomo deve cucinare....,deve dire cose carine.... io dico:quando che tiri fuori un bel pezzo di cazzo con tutti i sentimenti...., e dopo averlo tirato fuori non ti fai scrupoli e ci metti pure una bella dose di aggressività e creatività....bè tranquilli che quella donna di mangiare se ne frega e non ci pensa proprio a dare del tu al altri cazzi....fidateve de no stronzo....


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi potete scrivere quello che vi pare,che un uomo deve cucinare....,deve dire cose carine.... io dico:quando che tiri fuori un bel pezzo di cazzo con tutti i sentimenti...., e dopo averlo tirato fuori non ti fai scrupoli e ci metti pure una bella dose di aggressività e creatività....bè tranquilli che quella donna di mangiare se ne frega e non ci pensa proprio a dare del tu al altri cazzi....fidateve de no stronzo....


Mai detto che deve dire cose carine...
Ma tu mi vieni a dire che per una come me ci vuole quel tizio lì, ma io mi sono spaventata oh!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mai detto che deve dire cose carine...
> Ma tu mi vieni a dire che per una come me ci vuole quel tizio lì, ma io mi sono spaventata oh!!!


Confermo.Non sei una da anonim meglio quando devi scopare non sei da anonimo.Tu hai bisogno di un animale...fidate de no stronzo.....che ti guarda dentro...


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai detto che deve dire cose carine...
> Ma tu mi vieni a dire che per una come me ci vuole quel tizio lì, ma io mi sono spaventata oh!!!


davvero oh che schifezz!:carneval::rotfl:

Chef Rubio a me sembra valido poi oh.....alzo le mani.....


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Confermo.Non sei una da anonim meglio quando devi scopare non sei da anonimo.Tu hai bisogno di un animale...fidate de no stronzo.....che ti guarda dentro...


:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> davvero oh che schifezz!:carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Chef Rubio a me sembra valido poi oh.....alzo le mani.....


Ban fidatiiiiiiiii .........................


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero oh che schifezz!:carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Chef Rubio a me sembra valido poi oh.....alzo le mani.....


E' che il mago ha capito che con me ci vuole un animale, ma c'è una bella differenza tra un coniglio, una tarantola, un lupetto, un cinghiale, un bonobo...e sono tutti animali...


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Hai appena detto la parolina magica, ora vedi come corre!


stai cercando di intaccare l'immagine pura e limpida che ho di Claudio


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che il mago ha capito che con me ci vuole un animale, ma c'è una bella differenza tra un coniglio, una tarantola, un lupetto, un cinghiale, un bonobo...e sono tutti animali...


giusto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban fidatiiiiiiiii .........................


ma che c'hai contro Chef Rubio? solo perchè cucina? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma che c'hai contro Chef Rubio? solo perchè cucina? :carneval:


Mi hanno rotto il cazzo,ma davvero.E basta ogni 2 per 3 stanno in telelvisione a sguainarci il cazzo co ste cavole de ricette...ma andassero a lavorare in miniera e che cazzo.E sei privo di cambiar canale che ti appare uno di questi pijanculi vestiti di bianco, che poi vorrei sapere a che cazzo di ora si alzano la mattina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e non se può più per davvero. 

Adesso pure sex symbol?e ma pare troppo,già non fanno un beato cazzo pure trombate facili è tropp magni facile o scopi facile.....magnassero..e che almeno chi se sveglia presto scopasse facile....e cazzo ci vuole giustizia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hanno rotto il cazzo,ma davvero.E basta ogni 2 per 3 stanno in telelvisione a sguainarci il cazzo co ste cavole de ricette...ma andassero a lavorare in miniera e che cazzo.E sei privo di cambiar canale che ti appare uno di questi pijanculi vestiti di bianco, che poi vorrei sapere a che cazzo di ora si alzano la mattina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e non se può più per davvero.
> 
> Adesso pure sex symbol?e ma pare troppo,già non fanno un beato cazzo pure trombate facili è tropp magni facile o scopi facile.....magnassero..e che almeno che se sveglia presto scopasse facile....e cazzo ci vuole giustizia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


avete appena assistito a "MASTRO OSCURO PER IL SOCIALE" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque mi sa che ti confondi con Cracco, che io personalmente aborro per aver infilato la cipolla nella amatriciana... Chef Rubio è quello tutto tatuato vestito di nero, ex giocatore di rugby...


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> avete appena assistito a "MASTRO OSCURO PER IL SOCIALE" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> comunque mi sa che ti confondi con Cracco, che io personalmente aborro per aver infilato la cipolla nella amatriciana... Chef Rubio è quello tutto tatuato vestito di nero, ex giocatore di rugby...


Mai visto Cracco e di norma e regola non seguo programmi di cucina...me li evito proprio.
Ah...conosco personalmente uno che bazzica in tv ed è un folle totale...:rotfl:
Ma Rubio non se tocca...mi spiace...


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai visto Cracco e di norma e regola non seguo programmi di cucina...me li evito proprio.
> Ah...conosco personalmente uno che bazzica in tv ed è un folle totale...:rotfl:
> Ma Rubio non se tocca...mi spiace...


nemmeno io li vedo, ma io proprio non bazzico la tv in generale :rotfl: ho visto ieri per la prima volta Unti e bisunti calcola :rotfl:

Cracco lo conosco di fama e perchè è finito sul giornale che il sindaco d'Amatrice gli ha fatto causa - mito! :rotfl:


DON'T TOUCH CHEF RUBIO


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> nemmeno io li vedo, ma io proprio non bazzico la tv in generale :rotfl: ho visto ieri per la prima volta Unti e bisunti calcola :rotfl:
> 
> Cracco lo conosco di fama e perchè è finito sul giornale che il sindaco d'Amatrice gli ha fatto causa - mito! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma te hai mai visto Man Vs Food?!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> nemmeno io li vedo, ma io proprio non bazzico la tv in generale :rotfl: ho visto ieri per la prima volta Unti e bisunti calcola :rotfl:
> 
> Cracco lo conosco di fama e perchè è finito sul giornale che il sindaco d'Amatrice gli ha fatto causa - mito! :rotfl:
> 
> ...



No dico: è questo sarebbe uno schef?un ex giocatore di rugby?ma quando ci giocava a 12 anni?COn sto fisichetto?:rotfl: io da questo non mi farei fare nenache il caffè...tutto mi sembra tranne che uno pulito...mi pare più uno che spaccia cocaina alle vele a scampia....che si sforza dew fa la faccia da cattivo...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma te hai mai visto Man Vs Food?!


no!! io c'ho problemi con la tv....  canale, giorno e orario? e mi documento


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dico: è questo sarebbe uno schef?un ex giocatore di rugby?ma quando ci giocava a 12 anni?COn sto fisichetto?:rotfl: io da questo non mi farei fare nenache il caffè...tutto mi sembra tranne che uno pulito...mi pare più uno che spaccia cocaina alle vele a scampia....che si sforza dew fa la faccia da cattivo...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: daii ma è simpaticissimo! non s'atteggia a cattivo, è un simpaticone goliardico, romanaccio..

martedì ore 21.00 su dmax, vedilo e poi ne riparliamo :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no!! io c'ho problemi con la tv....  canale, giorno e orario? e mi documento


Non ne ho idea, io ogni tanto metto su DMax e mi guardo qualche stronzata lì...
C'è sto tizio in america che fa le gare di cibo.
Una roba rivoltante!!! :rotfl:
Pizze da 5 kg, gelati da 2 kg, hamburgher a mille strati, centinaia e centinaia di ostriche...
Deve finire il tutto in un tempo prestabilito.
Mi fa troppa simpatia!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: daii ma è simpaticissimo! non s'atteggia a cattivo, è un simpaticone goliardico, romanaccio..
> 
> martedì ore 21.00 su dmax, vedilo e poi ne riparliamo :mexican:


Ma ti da l'idea di uno pulito?ma li hai mai visti da vicino i giocatori di rugby?:rotfl:Eh certo domani sti cazzi tutto...se devo uscire non esco,mi devo da vedere sto tossico uscito dalla tossicodipendenza,grazie alla cucina....:rotfl::rotfl:!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scherzo è....!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea, io ogni tanto metto su DMax e mi guardo qualche stronzata lì...
> C'è sto tizio in america che fa le gare di cibo.
> Una roba rivoltante!!! :rotfl:
> Pizze da 5 kg, gelati da 2 kg, hamburgher a mille strati, centinaia e centinaia di ostriche...
> ...


figata!! ok :up: cercherò di pizzicarlo!

ah, ieri ho visto pure il tizio che lo smollano nei peggio posti del mondo nudo come mammà l'ha fatto e che se la deve cavare, poi la scuola di addestramento per i sommozzatori dei marines americani e poi chef rubio.....figo m 'è piaciuto!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti da l'idea di uno pulito?ma li hai mai visti da vicino i giocatori di rugby?:rotfl:Eh certo domani sti cazzi tutto...se devo uscire non esco,mi devo da vedere sto tossico uscito dalla tossicodipendenza,grazie alla cucina....:rotfl::rotfl:!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scherzo è....!



uffa quanto rompi mastro oscù!!  vabbè allora nun te lo vedè, fai un po' come te pare...! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> uffa quanto rompi mastro oscù!!  vabbè allora nun te lo vedè, fai un po' come te pare...! :carneval:


A ban ma te piace davvero uno così?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A ban ma te piace davvero uno così?:rotfl:


sì  mi piace, mi fa ridere e cucina bene :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> sì  mi piace, mi fa ridere e cucina bene :rotfl::rotfl:


Ok.


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok.


ho capito, non ti piace.. quindi nel caso in cui ci sposassimo non appoggeresti il mio matrimonio


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> ho capito, non ti piace.. quindi nel caso in cui ci sposassimo non appoggeresti il mio matrimonio


Se piace a te,piace pure a me.Più o meno...


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se piace a te,piace pure a me.Più o meno...


:carneval:

pensa che bel matrimonio..eh Nicka? con lo sposo che se mette a magnà co le mani....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e mastro oscuro in completo, camicia, cravatta, rayban (senza monnezza) che lo guarda disgustato e gli dice "me pari uno spacciatore delle Vele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> pensa che bel matrimonio..eh Nicka? con lo sposo che se mette a magnà co le mani....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e mastro oscuro in completo, camicia, cravatta, rayban (senza monnezza) che lo guarda disgustato e gli dice "me pari uno spacciatore delle Vele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sarebbe un matrimonio dove la sottoscritta ti si chiava il marito in bagno, lassa perde...

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> pensa che bel matrimonio..eh Nicka? con lo sposo che se mette a magnà co le mani....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e mastro oscuro in completo, camicia, cravatta, rayban (senza monnezza) che lo guarda disgustato e gli dice "me pari uno spacciatore delle Vele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senti io so di essere un pò contaminato...un pò tor bella un pò pariolo...ma che devo fare?so un tipetto fine....


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarebbe un matrimonio dove la sottoscritta ti si chiava il marito in bagno, lassa perde...
> 
> :rotfl:


vi troverei immediatamente calcola...basterebbe seguire le tracce di unto per terra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> vi troverei immediatamente calcola...basterebbe seguire le tracce di unto per terra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E io mi scopo la sposa...e stamo pari...me faccio un pò de tatuaggi trucidi sui braccini...me vesto da finto cattivo,non mi faccio il bide per 6 mesi...poi vedi come banshee perde la testa per me....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vi troverei immediatamente calcola...basterebbe seguire le tracce di unto per terra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No no, io sono schifiltosina, prima pulisco a terra, poi zozzerie in separata sede!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti io so di essere un pò contaminato...un pò tor bella un pò pariolo...ma che devo fare?so un tipetto fine....


dai è una figata, fine ed elegante con qualche scivolone torbella style :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E io mi scopo la sposa...e stamo pari...me faccio un pò de tatuaggi trucidi sui braccini...me vesto da finto cattivo,non mi faccio il bide per 6 mesi...poi vedi come banshee perde la testa per me....:rotfl:


tu non hai bisogno dei tatuaggi trucidi, te bastano le uscite che fai ogni tanto per esse rozzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

senza bidet proprio no eh mastro? :blank:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, io sono schifiltosina, prima pulisco a terra, poi zozzerie in separata sede!


scapperò col mio testimone in completo rayban e monnezza per non soffrire !! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> tu non hai bisogno dei tatuaggi trucidi, te bastano le uscite che fai ogni tanto per esse rozzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> senza bidet proprio no eh mastro? :blank:



Il mio lato oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> scapperò col mio testimone in completo rayban e monnezza per non soffrire !! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Be non ci vai a perdere....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be non ci vai a perdere....:rotfl:


nemmeno tu


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai capito male, fare le foto era una maniera per essere sicuro che non mi fosse sfuggito il culo di nicka. tesoro...:kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fallo!!!!


Si e palla al centro, ma camina va!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Mannaggia a te, Claudio! Io volevo portartelo il cannolo. E comunque sono in Sicilia tutti gli anni quasi sempre ad agosto. Vedi di non scappare! Portami a pesca con te, e poi cuciniamo.
> Affare fatto? Curnutu cu si ni pente?


Ho la canna pronta per te!! il pesce cucinato in spiaggia.. magnifico! 

:facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> nemmeno tu


Oggi...sei diretta...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi...sei diretta...:rotfl::rotfl:


perchè di solito no?


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai capito male, fare le foto era una maniera per essere sicuro che non mi fosse sfuggito il culo di nicka. tesoro...:kiss:


se se come no :blank: 



comunque in tua assenza ho pianificato il matrimonio con chef rubio, però poi me se lo ruba Nicka in bagno e scappo con mastro Oscuro (e la monnezza)


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> se se come no :blank:
> 
> 
> 
> comunque in tua assenza ho pianificato il matrimonio con chef rubio, però poi me se lo ruba Nicka in bagno e scappo con mastro Oscuro (e la monnezza)



Ad istinto e di primo acchito mi verrebbe da dire: condoglianze! :carneval: Di secondo acchito leggendo il resto me viene da ridire la stessa identica cosa: condoglianze! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ad istinto e di primo acchito mi verrebbe da dire: condoglianze! :carneval: Di secondo acchito leggendo il resto me viene da ridire la stessa identica cosa: condoglianze! :carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dai ma si scherza su!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> dai ma si scherza su!


MARIAAAAAAAAAAAA CHI SCANTU CA MI FACISTI PIGGHIARI! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non lo fare più iange:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> MARIAAAAAAAAAAAA CHI SCANTU CA MI FACISTI PIGGHIARI! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non lo fare più iange:


nooooo tesoruccio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ti scantare, stavammo babbiando!


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2015)

MAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

